# Sealing bodark (Osage orange).



## therichinc (Jul 8, 2013)

What can I use to seal bodark to keep the natural yellow color?? Preferably something I can get locally at a retail store ie lowes or home depot..

Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't think there's anything you can do to keep the Osage from adopting that deep golden color. A film finish that incorporates UV inhibition may slow things down, but it'll eventually turn brown. On the upside, it's a lovely brown!:i_dunno:


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2013)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yellow paint.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2013)

You can sand and refinish it every few years.


----------



## therichinc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok we'll thanks for the info... Ill just see how it goes...


----------

